# Moving to Cyprus from South Africa



## michellekp (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone

We are in the process of gathering information for our move to Cyprus and would just like to find out what the best area's are to rent in, in the South West, Paphos. We would like to be very close to the beach. 
We would also appreciate any help with our animals, we are wanting to bring our 4 big dogs with us and 5 cats. What are the requirements.
I have a British passport but my husband is on a South African passport, what are the residence regulations? Will he get automatic residency if we purchase a property over a certain value?

Thanks so much


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

michellekp said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are in the process of gathering information for our move to Cyprus and would just like to find out what the best area's are to rent in, in the South West, Paphos. We would like to be very close to the beach.
> We would also appreciate any help with our animals, we are wanting to bring our 4 big dogs with us and 5 cats. What are the requirements.
> ...


Non EU citizens get residency if they purchase a property for 300.000 euros or more. However the property cannot be a resale but has to still be registered in the name of the developer.
So a new property or one that the developer has been renting out and still has it in his name.


----------



## Cyprusnext (Jan 14, 2018)

Veronica said:


> Non EU citizens get residency if they purchase a property for 300.000 euros or more. However the property cannot be a resale but has to still be registered in the name of the developer.
> So a new property or one that the developer has been renting out and still has it in his name.


Your husband will get residency as dependent of you

The animals need to have pet passports if that exist in SA. If not you have to ask on the embassy what the demands are. At least rabies vaccination and some others


----------



## Kiwimjm (Feb 3, 2018)

michellekp said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are in the process of gathering information for our move to Cyprus and would just like to find out what the best area's are to rent in, in the South West, Paphos. We would like to be very close to the beach.
> We would also appreciate any help with our animals, we are wanting to bring our 4 big dogs with us and 5 cats. What are the requirements.
> ...


While you are still an EU citizen (lucky you) you will still get the EU freedom of movement rights for your spouse. I am a UK citizen and moved here with my Australian wife to avoid huge obstacles to taking her to UK. Under FoM a spouse acquires exact same rights as you for a 20 euros fee only. Make sure you apply to Cyprus immigration under your EU FoM rights and ask for form MEU1 for yourself and MEU2 for your husband ("Yellow slip" for yourself and "Pink slip" for your husband which will become yellow when they check your marriage proof etc). It is simple and also gives an immediate 5 years residency. You do have to be working (no income limits) or able to prove you are self sufficient. OF course you can also take the non EU route but I know nothing about that other than yes plenty of Russians here 'buy' citizenship buy buying high value property


----------



## Kiwimjm (Feb 3, 2018)

"by" buying lol ... as for your pets I know again you will have your EU FoM pet passport rights (but know nothing more than that). We have rented in Paphos: it is a fabulous place with plenty of choice for buying whatever your budget. Of course the closer to the sea means higher prices. Many exceptional properties Coral Bay (George Michael had a villa there)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kiwimjm said:


> "s Coral Bay (George Michael had a villa there)


Depending on who you listen to George Michael had villas in many places


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

George who ? Veronica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Depending on who you listen to George Michael had villas in many places


I thought they were cottages!



Pete


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello. Interesting posts and both my South African wife and I (Brit Citizen) are enjoying life on our respective MEU 1 and 2. However, my wife's passport is nearly full of stamps and also coming up for renewal. The rub is that there is no Republic of South Africa High Commission in Cyprus. We are not sure how to go about renewal. Additionally, my SA wife and I got married here in Cyprus. Travelling to SA is expensive but possible and also a break. However, renewal is slow and then there is trying to persuade Immigration/Emmigration officials that the name change is legal. Airlines may also struggle. So, all you long term SA citizens with SA Passports, how did you renew your SA passport?


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Feb 27, 2019)

michellekp said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI 

Are u guys still in Cyprus and if so how are u enjoying it there. We looking to make the move in next few months. Where are u guys based as we looking at Paphos at moment. 
How is job situation like? 
Any info would be great..

Regards

Mike
Port Elizabeth 
SA

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello November Quebec

Saw your note and thought I would offer a little. I am Mike and British. My wife is Bev and she is an RSA Citizen. We have lived here since 2015 although I have had property here since 2004 and have regularly visited Cyprus for both work and pleasure since 1964.

Paphos and the surronding area is popular with ex pats and holiday makers. There are jobs available but it really does depend on your skill set. Bev and I are in the process of selling MY apartment on the sea front in Limassol to move to a larger property, a house, in Peyia just North of Paphos. The house will be jointly owned. Despite being a permenant resident of Cyprus, Bev cannot own a share of our house until she has obtained permission from the Council of Ministers. A formality but necessary. No such restriction applies to me.

Limassol is a much larger City and there are many job opportunities especially in the FX industries. Additionally, it lies between the 2 Republic airports. We have enjoyed living in Limassol but Bev is interested in sewing and embroidary and there really are no outlets for her handicrafts in Limassol but plenty in the Paphos area. Peyia, in particular, has many RSA citizens as well as a few German and many, many of us Poms.

Life here is not idylic but at least compared to UK the sun shines very frequently and as far as RSA is concerned, there are no farm murders or rapes. If I can help further then please, let me know. I will even offer Bev's help. She has cousins in Port Liz but herself comes from Durban and PMB.

Take care

Mike


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

mikehump3 said:


> Hello. Interesting posts and both my South African wife and I (Brit Citizen) are enjoying life on our respective MEU 1 and 2. However, my wife's passport is nearly full of stamps and also coming up for renewal. The rub is that there is no Republic of South Africa High Commission in Cyprus. We are not sure how to go about renewal. Additionally, my SA wife and I got married here in Cyprus. Travelling to SA is expensive but possible and also a break. However, renewal is slow and then there is trying to persuade Immigration/Emmigration officials that the name change is legal. Airlines may also struggle. So, all you long term SA citizens with SA Passports, how did you renew your SA passport?


An update on the above post. There is now RSA Consulate facilities in Nicosia. Bev applied for her new passport in her married name. She had to go to the Consulate to apply and pay funds to cover fees into a RSA Embassy account in Athens. The passport eventually arrived 6 months later. Not quite painless but an improvement. Of course, you are permitted to hold and use your old passport until the new one arrives in your hands.


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi Mike

Thank so much for info. I am born n bread SA with Cypriot parents. Fortunately my daughter (14yrs) and I have our EU cards n Cypriot passposts. My Mrs (not married) and I have had a son (4yrs old) whom I registered his birth 2yrs ago to apply for his passport too, still waiting for registration to be finalized but have resigned ourselves to the fact that we'll do it there. 

My mom have a place in Paphos close to the fire station and police offices so we wanting to set up base there. Fortunately we also have family who recently move to Paphos too
But don't want to get them too involved in our business either.. 


We visited in Cyprus for last 2yrs and after last years visit we dicided we need to make the move sooner than later. I do speak the language and understand it well too. Kids and Mrs on other hand don't. So will be more challenging for them. 

I'm self employed in SA in the fruit and veg game but not looking to go into that game at all. More in sales or marketing. And also have a B.Comm Degree.

My Mrs is in advertising and our idea which we introduced to various municipalities has stalled and we need to be there to drive it and get to speak to correct people, typical Cypriots they send u from pillar to post. Hope they not expecting any kickbacks as a norm it happens in SA all the time.

Will make contact with u sooner than later. As more info we have the easier our transition will be.

Regards

Mike
SA

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are many South African Cypriots who have moved back to the their country of origin as you are doing. We found many in real estate when we had our business there and our accountant was also SA Cypriot. He became a very good friend and we are still in touch although no longer in Cyprus. 
I think judging by those that we know the transition from SA to Cyprus is fairly easy especially if you have family there already. 

Good luck.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Mike

Veronica is absolutel correct in all that she says. We know many RSA and RSA/Cypriots and all appear to be very happy living here. 'Kickbacks' are a much rarer phenomena than in years gone by. When Cyprus entered the EU the Civil Service was forced to rapidly expand and the mentoring of new recruits failed to cover the topic of £Cyp20 finding their way into top pockets.

I hope your move meets all the expectations of you and your family.

Sincee Regards

Mike


----------

